# Fish Bags



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I know kind of a silly question but I can't find them anywhere. Up until now I have been using zip-lock bags.

Does anyone know where you can buy them?


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

try duzzee.ca or pricenetwork.ca (same site really). Lookup sugerglider. he's generally in Toronto once a month and tends to have a huge selectiong of products available including a number of different sizes of bags.

There's a chance he may be on this site as well. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

caker_chris said:


> I know kind of a silly question but I can't find them anywhere. Up until now I have been using zip-lock bags.
> 
> Does anyone know where you can buy them?


You can buy them from John (sugarglidder) and he comes through the GTA approximately once per month. 
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27591&highlight=sugarglidder

You can also get them from Mike at Finatics.

FINATICS AQUARIUM STORE
599 KENNEDY ROAD IN SCARBOROUGH (M1K 2B2)
-just minutes from Kennedy Subway station
-just minutes south of the HWY 401
phone 416-265-2026

CLOSED MONDAYS, TUESDAYS AND WEDNESDAYS (for servicing - NEW CLIENTS ALWAYS WELCOMED TOO - REFERALLS WELCOME!)
OPEN THURSDAYS AND FRIDAYS FROM 11AM TO 9PM
OPEN SATURDAYS AND SUNDAYS FROM 11AM TO 5PM
--
Paul


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Fish Club auctions like the one this Sunday is almost certain to have some. great deals.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Almost all local fish stores will sell them to you for about $0.10 each


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Angelfin.ca, they do sell online and they are expected to make a GTA run maybe on 01Oct, you have check with them


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks for all the responses, much appreciated


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Big Al's sells them for 0.10 each. I've bought them from Menagerie as well.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I bought all mine from John. I bought a few hundred this time, so they should last me a while


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

sounds like I will be going to big als to get some tomorrow.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

There are some small ones here Kordon breather 5 x 8 and regular 4 x 18.
http://www.canadianaquariumconnection.com/ClassAuction/


----------

